# Indoril Nerevar



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i might be completly lost on this, but last time i saw his name (beofre about 1 minute ago) he was a mentor. now he is a mod. if this is new, contratulations!:grin: :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes, forc, you got it right!

Congratulations, Indoril - way to go! :luxhello: :wiggle2: 

Now, if I only knew where the party is...:beerchug:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congratulations Indoril - the party's in Greece!! :grin:


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Congrats! See you at the party :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Glaswegian said:


> the party's in Greece!! :grin:


Are you coming?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

if i could, i would ^_^. but school sucks =.=


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Zazula said:


> Are you coming?


I might do - I like to surprise people and turn up unannounced. :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Don't forget to bring some Haggis with ya!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Zazula said:


> Don't forget to bring some Haggis with ya!


You got it!! (assuming I can get it through Customs......)


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Way to go Indoril Nerevar :sayyes:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. Just one really big problem: I can't afford a trip to Greece! I'm gonna miss my own party!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Done!...

The system finally caught up with you! ray: :luxhello:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

congrats, and welcome to the club.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Congrats Indoril. Well deserved promotion :sayyes:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Great job, keep up the great work.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks for all of your time and effort. Welcome to the wonderful world of modding!


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

congrats


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm really late here, but I congrats'ed in a PM so am I actually late? The world will never know! Congrats my friend!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

Glaswegian said:


> I might do - I like to surprise people and turn up unannounced. :grin:


be sure to bring your favorite collection ov movies (Chuck Norris of course)


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks again, everyone. Don't worry, gamerman, you're fine - if you hadn't PM'ed me, you'd be in trouble, but it's okay. :winkgrin:

So, hasn't the party happened yet? I was wondering why my gifts hadn't arrived...


----------

